# Burton Custom X vs. Custom



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a Salomon Prospect now that ive had for about 4 years now. When i first bought it i was a new to the sport. Im now an intermediate snowboarder i guess you could say. I can handle blacks but they are tough with the board i have. the Prospect has no edge at all. it sucks. Sooo im ready to upgrade. I tried a board with a lot of edge and i tore up those Blacks Dimonds liek they were nothing. Now to my question. I want a board where i can run mellow lap through the park. Im not huge on freestyle but i do, do jumps and grabs and stuff like that. not that into rails. I do want a flexy board so i can just goof around when im free riding but i still want a board that i can Carry highspeeds with and carve liek a beast. From what i understand the Custom would be perfect for what i do. I Freeride mroe then i do Freestyle but i still like doing freestyle. But i really like the design and features of hte custom x. I liek the fact you get stainless steal edges with the X and its a Fast Board and its light! But is the custom X flexy enough for me? I did flex the custom and the X at the store but i really couldnt tell a difference. I weigh 115Lbs and i am 5ft 4inches. Im small. haha. I have medium size Burton Cartel Bindings with Burton Freestyle boots with a size 8. I do realize on the Custom x for a size 152 it takes small bindings. and the Custom takes size bindings of Small or medium for a 151 size board. I do not want to use risers but i really dont think my foot is going to grow more then a 1 or 2 more sizes. So which board is for me. Let me know if you need more info

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

I have only used the Custom X but I can tell you it would most likely be the optimum board for what you like to do. With the stainless steel pressure distribution edges you have basically retarded edgehold thats very responsive. The board is kind of medium as far as stiffness goes. It isnt going to be real buttery, but it should be enough to fart around with some. Board is also very poppy so it should be fun off of kickers and such. Definately one of Burton's finest. Im not sure on your sizing situation but I figured I would atleast give you my opinion on the board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> I have only used the Custom X but I can tell you it would most likely be the optimum board for what you like to do. With the stainless steel pressure distribution edges you have basically retarded edgehold thats very responsive. The board is kind of medium as far as stiffness goes. It isnt going to be real buttery, but it should be enough to fart around with some. Board is also very poppy so it should be fun off of kickers and such. Definately one of Burton's finest. Im not sure on your sizing situation but I figured I would atleast give you my opinion on the board.


Yeah thanks man. What model of the X do you have. This years or last year?

Also is the X good for doing Ollies. Does it have enough Pop for that or flex? I like doing ollies and just like jumping over little obstacles that are in the way. is it good for that? Also is it easy to maneuver at lower speeds. Im worried it might be too stiff and i wont be able to turn when im going really slow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

I have only ridden the X, don't own it personally but the model I am assuming the model I used was last years as the person who let me try it had purchased it new last season. I actually am currently riding a Lib Tech Skate Banana for my main deck. It is the sweetest lady I have ridden to date and I would also keep it in mind for a new deck if you can find them. Magne Traction is super insane on the ice and holds an edge crazier than anything ive tried. I also really like the rocker a lot better than the camber as it as a real nimble feel and great float on the powder.

The Burton boards with PDE that ive used (T6 and Custom X) however were also excellent on the ice so they are a good bet to. I am really picky on stuff that works good on ice as it is a big pet peeve of mine. There isn't much that sucks worse than hauling some ass and then sliding out on shitty ice. :thumbsup:


----------

